# Solved: Firefox not opening?



## InfectioN (Oct 17, 2004)

Is anyone else having problems with this?

I can click my icon 6 times but it still won't open today.

The IE works, but can't get firefox too. I didn't change anything. Just not working today all of the sudden. Right click and open does not work either.


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

InfectioN said:


> Is anyone else having problems with this?
> 
> I can click my icon 6 times but it still won't open today.
> 
> The IE works, but can't get firefox too. I didn't change anything. Just not working today all of the sudden. Right click and open does not work either.


Hi
As firefox leaves everything in just unitstall it and reinstall and make it your browser again.
That will fix it 
Regards
Rex


----------



## VAComputerSvcs (Feb 11, 2007)

rexgrant said:


> Hi
> As firefox leaves everything in just unitstall it and reinstall and make it your browser again.
> That will fix it
> Regards
> Rex


No, it doesn't.



> Is anyone else having problems with this?
> 
> I can click my icon 6 times but it still won't open today.
> 
> The IE works, but can't get firefox too. I didn't change anything. Just not working today all of the sudden. Right click and open does not work either.


Most likely, you stumbled across a javascript loop and it became a memory leak. Click Start > All Programs > Mozilla Firefox > Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode). This will let you access the browser in a safer environment. Then, click TOOLS > Clear Private Data > Clear Private Data Now.

Close it. Shutdown and reboot your computer.


----------



## rexgrant (Mar 2, 2006)

VAComputerSvcs said:


> No, it doesn't.
> 
> Most likely, you stumbled across a javascript loop and it became a memory leak. Click Start > All Programs > Mozilla Firefox > Mozilla Firefox (Safe Mode). This will let you access the browser in a safer environment. Then, click TOOLS > Clear Private Data > Clear Private Data Now.
> 
> Close it. Shutdown and reboot your computer.


Hi there
(((YES IT DOSE))) .When you remove firefox with add and remove It leaves all your personal files intact.So when you reinstall it you have not lost anything.But it seems as though you know different   but your fix may also work,but what a long way round ,

All the best
Rex


----------



## InfectioN (Oct 17, 2004)

ok, thanks for the help

A. The safe mode didn't work. When i tried to run it, nothing happened, just as when i tried to open firefox.

B. Went to control panel to uninstall firefox. when i did, it told me that firefox was already running. So i cancelled out of the uninstall and check my task manager to see if it was running. Nothing there.

So i just simply tried to run firefox again and then it worked.

weird stuff. but the java thing may have something to do with it. The last thing i done was play virtualnes.com (which uses java)

just not sure how that was a factor and what causes it though


----------



## marty.warwick (Feb 10, 2007)

InfectioN said:


> B. Went to control panel to uninstall firefox. when i did, it told me that firefox was already running. So i cancelled out of the uninstall and check my task manager to see if it was running. Nothing there.


It may not have visible under 'Applications', but 'firefox.exe' was probably still running in Processes.


----------

